

Advice on Making and Funding Hardware Ideas - NoahBuscher
http://noahbuscher.com/hardware/

======
orionblastar
I tried Quirky but they always reject my ideas.

OpenPower based Super Amiga ATX motherboard with PowerPC and Intel socket to
use both processors in a modified Linux to run Intel operating systems in a
virtual machine like the old Bridgecard did on the Amiga 2000. New Linux OS
named Amigix and a GUI like AmigaOS.

Raspberry PI motherboard in ATX size, can use PCI and PCI-E cards like a
serial port card to control industrial devices.

iAuto Android based car radio replacement. Has built in GPS, Wifi, LTE, can
use AM, FM, Satellite, and Internet radio stations. Replaced old radio to a
better one controlled by Android.

They all got rejected.

I tried doing an Android alarm clock and watch on Kickstarter when it first
came up, nobody funded it, and then others stole the idea and got it funded.

Like high school it is a popularity contest, if you aren't popular, it will
never get funded. Business, politics, showbus and other stuff are also
popularity contests.

If you are a smart introvert, and have few friends like me, and have good
ideas and inventions, they will never see the light of day until you find a
way to become an extravert and learn people and social skills required to
become popular.

I still sit at the weird kids table apparently at lunchtime.

